# Bar Refaeli - Läuft da was mit Snowboard-Profi Shaun White?



## beachkini (1 Juni 2012)

​*
Bar Refaeli - Läuft da was mit Snowboard-Profi Shaun White?
Ist sie bereit für eine neue Liebe?*
_
Ist Bar Refaeli frisch verliebt? In einer New Yorker Bar wurde as Topmodel bei einem Date zusammen mit Snowboard-Profi Shaun White beobachtet - inklusive Tanzen, Umarmungen und wilder Knutscherei!_

Gerade erst wurde Bar Refaeli zur heißesten Frau des Planeten gewählt. Dennoch beschwerte sie sich, so gut wie nie angelagert zu werden. Nun könnte das Single-Dasein der schönen Israelin ein Ende haben.

Denn am vergangenen Montag wurde der "Victoria's Secret"-Engel in einer New Yorker Bar bei einem Date erwischt. Der Glückliche ist der amerikanische Snowboard-Profi Shaun White, der schon zweimal olympisches Gold mit nach Hause brachte. Nun hat er sich anscheinend eines der begehrtesten Models der Welt geangelt.

Denn zwischen den Beiden soll es ganz schön wild hergegangen sein. Während sie Jack Daniels, Wodka und Wein tranken, tanzten und umarmten sich die Beiden - Knutschen inklusive! Dies berichteten Gäste gegenüber der Zeitschrift "Page Six".

Gegen drei Uhr soll Bar dann gegangen sein - angeblich alleine. Wir sind gespannt, was wohl aus dieser Romanze werden wird. Ob Bar nach Leonardo DiCaprio in Shaun wohl den richtigen Mann gefunden hat?


----------



## MetalFan (1 Juni 2012)

Um Gottes willen tu uns das nicht an!!!


----------



## Punisher (1 Juni 2012)

Der häßliche Kerl soll die tolle Frau kriegen????


----------



## Q (1 Juni 2012)

nee ich glaube wenn überhaupt, dann ist sie verzweifelt 

http://www.celebboard.net/celeb-new...t-probleme-einen-neuen-partner-zu-finden.html

oder sie hat Mitleid  happy09


----------



## JayP (1 Juni 2012)

Mensch der Typ hat aber auch weiße Zähne, 

und ich wollte schon zum Zahnarzt gehenkopf99


----------



## comatron (2 Juni 2012)

Wir werden nie wissen, ob da was läuft und vor allem wieviel und wohin.


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Juni 2012)

have fun 

bei dem wird sich Leonardo bestimmt nicht ärgern


----------

